# Promotional/Publisher Posts: We're Trying Something New



## Morrus (Nov 15, 2018)

For the next two weeks, we''re going to try something new. This is an experiment, and there is a reasonable chance that it might not work out.

For the next two weeks you may put your promotional/publisher posts in the relevant game forum. So if you have a Kickstarter for a new D&D 5E book, you may put it in the 5E forum instead (that's instead, not as-well-as).

If the forums end up being overrun with hundreds of DMs Guild releases or Kickstarter announcements, this experiment might not make it past the two weeks, but we'll play it by ear and see how it works out.

The reason we're doing this is that the Publisher forum has historically been rarely read. It's functioned more as a cupboard to sweep promotional posts into. 

Now, in order to keep things from developing into a near-infinite list of DMs Guild announcements and so on, there are some rules:


You may only start ONE thread about your product.
If you have multiple things to announce, you can only have one thread active at any one time for your products. By "active" we're going to go with "one thread every two weeks" for now, and see how that goes.
Please stick around and engage in the thread. Please don't just post an ad and run, never to be seen again. That, more than anything, will end this experiment.
Now, this may not work out. We'll revisit this in two weeks and decide then whether to end the experiment, continue it, or continue it with modifications.


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 20, 2018)

I would hope there is a limit to how much a person can bump their thread without anyone else posting.  And how they are bumped. (See the Frog God posts here for an example of what is really annoying)


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer (Dec 1, 2018)

trancejeremy said:


> I would hope there is a limit to how much a person can bump their thread without anyone else posting.  And how they are bumped. (See the Frog God posts here for an example of what is really annoying)



I try to include sample/preview content every time I post in my *promo thread*. To me this seems the best way to meet Morus's requirement that OPs "check in" with their thread from time to time.

Potential buyers ought to be given a good idea of what's coming down the pipe for a new release, too.


----------



## Storyteller Hero (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't know if anyone will see this reply, but if there was a monthly replaced pinned thread on each of the different forums where everyone can post their advertised products, like for example "December 2018 New Product Announcements and Kickstarters for Dungeons & Dragons 5e", in addition to the overall products and kickstarters board, it might be a reasonable compromise between preventing post/bump spam and helping visibility.


----------



## Psikerlord# (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], is this experiment still going on? I'd like to post something about an imminent kickstarter for Low Fantasy Gaming Deluxe Edition if so...


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes, its continuing for now. I'll post if it changes.


----------



## Psikerlord# (Dec 4, 2018)

ok thank you!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 5, 2018)

Storyteller Hero said:


> I don't know if anyone will see this reply, but if there was a monthly replaced pinned thread on each of the different forums where everyone can post their advertised products, like for example "December 2018 New Product Announcements and Kickstarters for Dungeons & Dragons 5e", in addition to the overall products and kickstarters board, it might be a reasonable compromise between preventing post/bump spam and helping visibility.




It would certainly be an interesting exercise in collecting ignored posts! 

Seriously, nobody reads sticky threads.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2018)

OK folks! This experiment is over! Back to normal!


----------

